# first real test of RC running



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Well today was the day...packed up my Dash 9,  battery car and six other cars in my truck and took them to the outdoor club layout.  First thing I found out  is that doing that is no small chore,  these things take up a lot of space and are a fair amount of work to carry around and then set up.
       Anyway...got there....set it all on the track,  turned on the battery car and TE,  hit the forward motion control and away it went...wonderful !  Only problems I had during my running time was:  
   First...one car kept coming uncoupled from the rest...the same one no matter what order it was put in with the other cars.  This one coupler had a problem staying closed,  will have to work on it tonight,  if it doesn't start to behave then it will be replaced with a Kadee like most of the others have.
   Second ....wanted to see how much range I had with the remote control...tried it at fairly close range...no control at all...wouldn't speed up or slow down.  Thought   what the &(*&^ !     Even tried the panic stop button...nothing . 
Turned out it was my fault...seems I hit a wrong button and changed the channel I was on...duhhhh !  Once that was corrected everything worked great.
   All in all it was a great success and enjoyed the experience totally.  Now just have to get busy and get my own track loop done so I won't have to cart everything around to run it.
   Oh...one other thing went wrong...stupid camera stopped working just when I wanted to shoot a few pics...got one and that was all...but I guess  one is better than none.

Garry NCGRR


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Fun, Fun, Fun.   

It sounds like you had a great day, Garry.  When do we get to see the one picture?

JimC.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

We can all smile at this, because we are all victims of the same thing, but few will acknowledge it. 
I am a member of the dark side, and I won’t go back. 

KC


----------

